# Thought sure I was hacked



## Gary O' (Aug 29, 2022)

Last weekend I couldn't get online with my bank
Something was covering my log in area

Thought sure I was hacked......or.....my bank went down

Went to the ATM next morn
put my card in
nuthin
not even PIN access 
tried to pull my card out
couldn't!

Thought, 'well, there it is......calamity 

Managed to poke the exit button
got my card back

I really don't have much in there
just a couple/three thousand at any given time
but
I have all these auto deposits and payments.....

I went nuts 'til Monday

Monday morn I talked to the kid I normally deal with

'No, Mr O'.....all is fine'

'You do know the ATM isn't accepting cash deposits, right?'

Whipped back out to the ATM
There's a little blurb about that
Can't move forward without acknowledging 
Withdrew a bit of cash to test it

But
there's still that issue of not being able to log on

Went straight to my computer guys
They showed me I'd hit zoom one too many times
I decreased the zoom
and there everything was

Heh
Quite the mental romp

Felt really stupid
......and really relieved 

Doesn't seem to take much anymore


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 29, 2022)

A senior moment! 

We all have ‘em!


----------



## Jules (Aug 29, 2022)

My stomach would have been doing somersaults. Glad it worked out.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 29, 2022)

It happens to the best of us. Glad everything was ok Gary.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Gaer (Aug 30, 2022)

Yes, I'd be pretty frantic about something like that happening too!


----------



## jujube (Aug 30, 2022)

I had an account with Wells Fargo once that I hadn't done anything with for a couple of years.  One night, I idly decided to check it and it showed $0 balance.  PANIC!  HACKED! MONEY GONE!

I called first thing the next morning and was told something to the effect of, " Oh, it's OK....if it sits idle for two years, it'll show a $0 balance but the money is still there."    WHAT THE H-E-DOUBLE HOCKEY STICKS????  The money is still there but you're not going to show it?  Well, the money WASN'T there an hour later.....it was on its way to another bank.


----------



## Geezerette (Aug 31, 2022)

Banks can be so irritating! I was doing business with one of the major credit unions here, after a health scare trying to make access easier for my kids  when the “time” comes, and nobody seemed to know how to get anything right the first time.i transferred all to a different CU, but they gave their moments too. 
The thing that bugs me the most  is when  they announce donating thousands of $ to some charitable cause or other when our account interest is pitiful. I think anything they earn with OUR money should come back to us the depositors first!


----------



## Gardenlover (Aug 31, 2022)

I work in the computer biz and still get tripped up from time to time. The older I get, the less I know.

At times it can be a blessing, people don't ask me as many computer questions as they once did.

Glad it all worked out for you O'


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 31, 2022)

Gardenlover said:


> I work in the computer biz and still get tripped up from time to time. The older I get, the less I know.


Heh
The older I get the more I know I don't know much

I'm blessed with some of best computer repair guys in the area

They see me comin' about once ever two months

Most times it's a quick fix right there at the counter
and when I ask how much, they always say something like
*'Git outa here, you ol' knucklehead'*

But
One time (a few months back), they had to put my laptop on the bench and do a deep cleaning (or whatever they called it)
Took three days
But.....*WHOA!*
Zippity doo dah fast now
Thirty bucks well spent


----------

